# Apache2.2 custom 401 ErrorDocument NO IMAGES



## Seeker (Jul 10, 2009)

I've restricted one area with auth digest.
Tested it and worked.

Now I've created custom 401 ErrorDocument
Embedded images in it, and loaded it firstly like any .html page.
Happy with result, I've set it as custom 401 ErrorDocument

```
ErrorDocument 401 /401.html
```

I've loaded restricted zone and hit cancel in order to get 401.
It loaded everything except images! (PS: googled for 1h and nothing!) 

I've even attempted to change location of 401.html outside web tree, with adjacent permisions of course and still nothig(everything is displayed except embedded images in that html document)

Why?
Is that auth digest "doing"?


----------

